# Bio Stem Pack



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

So I got a little heavy handed and used up my Humic-12 and RGS in my bio stem pack.
My question is should I got ahead and purchase another couple of jugs, just to cover the rest of the year?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

If you are liking them, I would just get the larger containers instead of the 1 gallon bio stem pack.

Side note/Question: Seems like most of their products already have Humic in them. What is the point of the Humic-12? It has always seemed somewhat redundant to me. I would rather throw down a bunch of Humic DG and then follow up with periodic RGS if I wanted more Humic.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Micro Green is basically RGS with some micros, so that seems like maybe the best general purpose N-Ext product.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

lambert said:


> Micro Green is basically RGS with some micros, so that seems like maybe the best general purpose N-Ext product.


RGS has fulvic acid too which MG does not. Oddly the label on the green county site doesn't show this but the bottle and lawn care nut site do.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

This is a weird question, but I just have to ask. Is it possible that one of the products in the bio stem pack would cause Bermuda blades to turn red? After my application of RGS and MicroGreene I am seeing some places in my yard that had red tips.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

soonersfan4512 said:


> This is a weird question, but I just have to ask. Is it possible that one of the products in the bio stem pack would cause Bermuda blades to turn red? After my application of RGS and MicroGreene I am seeing some places in my yard that had red tips.


I don't thinks so I have applied all of them at there Max rates allot and never had it happen.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > Micro Green is basically RGS with some micros, so that seems like maybe the best general purpose N-Ext product.
> ...


According to John Perry, MicroGreen does in fact have fulvic acid. Keep watching to the 2:00 mark:


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Huh, you're right. It's pretty annoying that the labels don't show this and are inconsistent across sites.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

lambert said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > lambert said:
> ...


I don't know. He breezed over that pretty quickly. I would say it is just as likely that it was an accident.

My understanding is that there really isn't a huge difference between the two except their size. Fulvic being much smaller/finer than humic. That being said, supposedly it is easier for fulvic to absorb/carry nutrients into plants/roots. Also, because they are so much smaller/finer, I would say that it is unlikely that a product which has humic has no fulvic. It would be difficult to really truly separate for certain. They probably don't list it in MicroGreene because the amounts are likely very small. Not amounts intentionally added, but amounts added incidentally by adding humic.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Fulvic acid is produced as a by product of the reaction process. So unless they are going to sell the fulvic separately, which as far as I can tell they don't, then it is going to wind up in all of the products with humic. I don't think John Perry made a mistake, btw.

https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/newsletters/hortupdate/hortupdate_archives/2002/jun02/art4jun.html


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

lambert said:


> Fulvic acid is produced as a by product of the reaction process. So unless they are going to sell the fulvic separately, which as far as I can tell they don't, then it is going to wind up in all of the products with humic. I don't think John Perry made a mistake, btw.
> 
> https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/newsletters/hortupdate/hortupdate_archives/2002/jun02/art4jun.html


Thanks for this. In every other description I have read between the difference in humic and fulvic, they seem to define the difference by the molecule size. And therefore seem to imply/state that there is a range in which it gets hard to define which is which.

For example, fulvic being a molecule size of 100 to 10,000 and humic being 10,000 to 100,000. It gets sort of hard to tell which is which in certain ranges (say 8,000 - 12,000, just made this range up). For example, Earthworks lists that their humic acid has 10% fulvic and other materials. I always assumed this was because the difference becomes so grey at a certain point.

So I like the definition of one precipitates and the other doesn't. If Earthworks precipitates the humic out of an organic matter with a sodium hydroxide solution, why would they state that there was fulvic present?

https://www.amazon.com/Soluble-Humi...t=&hvlocphy=9008312&hvtargid=pla-569879292608


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok, so I was curious and called Greene County Fert Co.. Brad at Greene County confirmed that all of their products with humic acid do in fact have fulvic acid in the same relative percentages. Mystery solved!


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

lambert said:


> Ok, so I was curious and called Greene County Fert Co.. Brad at Greene County confirmed that all of their products with humic acid do in fact have fulvic acid in the same relative percentages. Mystery solved!


Cool. I wonder if this is because they never precipitate the humic out of the solution? In other words, possibly they simply add the leordonite (dissolved in sodium hydroxide) to all their products without precipitating out/separating the humic and fulvic. Would explain having the same percentages across the board.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I was curious and called Greene County Fert Co.. Brad at Greene County confirmed that all of their products with humic acid do in fact have fulvic acid in the same relative percentages. Mystery solved!
> ...


If I understood Brad at GC correctly, that is correct. They are not separating the humic from the fulvic.


----------

